# Motocross Rider



## portrait tips (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi this is my first post, so I hope I've got right.
Image was taken with a Canon 5D & 24mm F1.4L lens
Lumydine Portable Flash & 30" soft box
If you would like more technical info visit my blog.
Thank you for viewing
Wayne

http://www.portraittipsandtechniques.com




MOTOCROSS 1 selenium by radfordphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Rekd (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice concept. Focus looks a bit soft.


----------



## portrait tips (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks Rekd, the 30x20 image in my gallery is sharp. But I agree it looks a bit soft on the screen and I think it looks a little too dark also. I've resized it again, and lightened it also. May be more my fault the way I resized it. Anyway here's another one.




MOTOCROSS 1 by radfordphoto, on Flickr


----------



## edouble (Sep 3, 2010)

Awesome photo. I love it! Could have used some rim lighting on the right (his right) but nicely done!


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Sep 3, 2010)

this is pretty cool, could be a little more focused. Cant see the second image


----------



## stroker (Sep 22, 2010)

It could use a bit more focus like others have said. Another thing is that the bike is older(pre 05) and mostly stock. it makes the focal point, being the bike, boring. I would try to get some graphics and polish up the crank case. other than that great shot!


----------



## JadynH (Sep 23, 2010)

Great photo!


----------



## srcamacho (Sep 25, 2010)

very nice photo......


----------

